

Quirky but (mostly) useful software development rules - emontero1
http://royal.pingdom.com/2009/07/06/quirky-but-mostly-useful-software-development-rules/

======
brl
I can certainly relate to Hofstadter’s law. It always takes me twice as long
as I predict a software task is going to take and awareness of this flaw in my
schedule estimating abilities has not improved my guesses.

------
10ren
Are there any counter-examples to Gall's Law?

 _A complex system that works is invariably found to have evolved from a
simple system that worked._

